# Small Monitor ID



## Stuart (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi All, I have limited knowledge in monitors (planning on changing that) and I was wondering if the below chap can please be identified? The photo is old I know, but I have been seeing more of these guys around and wouldn't mind knowing what they are and doing some reading up on them.


----------



## Adsell (Feb 18, 2013)

V. scalaris, Spotted tree monitor
Ads


----------



## nathancl (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll say Varanus tristis. Head shape colour and markings on base oof tail wrong for a scalaris


----------



## mrkos (Feb 18, 2013)

I reckon it's a young freckled monitor Varanus tristis and a top looking little one at that


----------



## saximus (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd go with tristis as well. Pretty impressed he/she was just sitting on your hand like that. Most young ones are skittish but tree monitors especially so


----------



## Stuart (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. Saximus, he may have been a bit exhausted as he was stuck in an inflatable pool and couldn't get out. But when I popped him back after his photo shoot he was quite happy to show me how fast he could get out of there. 

Now, please feel free to correct me if Im wrong, but here's a picture of an older specimen taken about 6 or 7 months ago


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll swap ya some textys for him SC?!....hang on, where not allowed to do that anymore.

Nice little beastie mate, thanks for sharing.


----------



## phatty (Feb 18, 2013)

great find mate they must love swimming in pools up here as i found V. scalaris, Spotted tree monitor in my swimming pool a few months ago i check every most days to make sure there anit any casualties


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have to agree with _V. tristis_. That snout is too pointed and the head too thin to be _V. scalaris_. The scales between the eyes appear clearly different to those above the eyes, despite being out of focus. *nathancl*,thanks for the tip on the base of the tail differeing. I don't get to see any live _V.scalaris _and many of the photos look like _V. tristis _to me (often because you just don't get to see the head from the side on or even directly above).

What a magic little beast it is!

Blue


----------



## Stuart (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks all for the replies. I have started seeing these guys around a bit more so will try get some more pics


----------

